# Hunting cap eye patch



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone know where i can get the flip patch that fits on a baseball cap? I am left eye dominate but shot right handed and I am unable to keep my right eye open with my left eye shut. I know you can buy eye patches at CVS Krogers Meijers etc, but I would like the flip patch that some of the pro's use.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to have the same problem. Should you choose, with enough time and practice, you can overcome that problem. I now can shoot right-handed and left-handed with both handguns and long guns- and each eye aims well. Practice aiming along your pointed finger.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

keep both eyes open while shooting it will feel weird at first but trust me you can hit


----------

